# Word of the Week 9 - 2015



## SENC (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't have to tell my redneck WB brethren that the NASCAR season kicks off today as speed week culminates in the Daytona 500.

In honor of today's festivities, the word of the week is velocious.

Velocious means speedy. As in "Those are some unbelievably velocious cars running around that track."

Remember, velocity doesn't kill... its the rapid deceleration that causes harm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2015)

I knew you looked like Gordon. Long live Rusty Wallace

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2015)

My 1st wife had a velocious set of . . . . . 

No that ain't the right word for that. 

I had a piece of the most velocious tasting buttermilk chess pie yesterday . . . . 

No that ain't the right word for that either. 

My neighbor has a velocious snapping turtle it can bite your hand off. 

Wrong word for that. 

I give up. I'm just not a velocious learner. . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm sure this thread will be quite velocious in it's ability to go sideways

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'm sure this thread will be quite velocious in it's ability to go sideways



Tendency. Tendency to go sideways I believe would be more applicable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2015)

Tony stormed in, velociously ranting about that moron. He couldn't let Henry out do him, again. Tony had been codswalloped before by the sylvan one more than once. His antediluvian ways have always been so cozen, it was execrating to be the abomination, even if it was fugacious. He would try to be so gelid to that septentrional Carolinan...but how?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 22, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Tony stormed in, velociously ranting about that moron. He couldn't let Henry out do him, again. Tony had been codswalloped before by the sylvan one more than once. His antediluvian ways have always been so cozen, it was execrating to be the abomination, even if it was fugacious. He would try to be so gelid to that septentrional Carolinan...but how?



{Head Explodes}

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 22, 2015)

And um yea because you said hey why not and then the other guy was going too but the Mississippi had water in it and so then the Ohio dude said Duck and some one with a hairstyx said No hurry on his way to NC only to have fallen to the one with fire in his wood. SI' OK FINE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 22, 2015)

Henry velociously pounded on the keys futily attempting to outbid Keller during the annual auction...

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (Feb 22, 2015)

Dang! After reading the above, I execrate the velocious vertiginous feeling of the sensation generated by my head spinning. I think I need multiple gelid fermented beverages to counteract the effect.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2015)

I started reading this thread early this morning, but since I am not a velocious reader, I just finished!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2015)

When it comes to being velocious, whom do you think would win the foot race between Tony and Henry ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> When it comes to being velocious, whom do you think would win the foot race between Tony and Henry ?



Me!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 22, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I knew you looked like Gordon. Long live Rusty Wallace


Notwithstanding our good-natured "bickerin", I thought I knew you and really respected you. I couldn't be more surprised nor disappointed, even had you said you were a Gordon man (an oxymoron itself). Rusty Wallace? Really? Rusty? You admit that?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> When it comes to being velocious, whom do you think would win the foot race between Tony and Henry ?



It's funny you should pose such a question. Fortuitously, I was in attendance at a race where both Tony and Henry had competed. Well, 'competed' is sort of a stretch. The point being they weren't racing against each other only (although both wanted to cross the checkered line before the other even if they did not win) as there were other contestants representing many of earth's life forms. The race lasted for about an hour and I snapped a picture of the first place finisher as he crossed the line. He was leading the other contestants by about 2 furlongs . . . .





Sadly, neither Henry nor Tony were able to actually cross the finish line due to heat exhaustion and dehydration.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2015)

SENC said:


> Notwithstanding our good-natured "bickerin", I thought I knew you and really respected you. I couldn't be more surprised nor disappointed, even had you said you were a Gordon man (an oxymoron itself). Rusty Wallace? Really? Rusty? You admit that?


I picked rust when I was about 10, 11, or 12 and just stuck with him. Don't know why I chose him but I guess we have to chose somebody. Just ask my wife

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2015)

One of them is like my 3rd cuz. One of the long time multi-whatever cup thingy winners. I just never got into NASCAR for some reason. I'm a 1/4 mile guy. Next time I talk to my uncle I'll ask him which one of them he is. I have a pretty good idea who but I wouldn't drop his name unless I was positive.

My racing hero? Big Daddy G.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> My racing hero? Big Daddy G.


Don Garlits to those who don't know.


----------



## SENC (Feb 22, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I picked rust when I was about 10, 11, or 12 and just stuck with him. Don't know why I chose him but I guess we have to chose somebody. Just ask my wife


Good point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> My racing hero? Big Daddy G.


This Big Daddy?




I always preferred the oval and cars that (at least once upon a time) were closer to stock (todays don't even come close). My favorite was (and still is) the Intimidator (RIP).


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2015)

SENC said:


> This Big Daddy?
> View attachment 72151
> 
> I always preferred the oval and cars that (at least once upon a time) were closer to stock (todays don't even come close). My favorite was (and still is) the Intimidator (RIP).
> ...


Didn't matter who you rooted for, if you didn't like Dale there was something wrong with you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

